

Startup Crawl: Your Chance To Meet A Dozen San Francisco Startups - trip
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/13/startup-crawl-your-chance-to-meet-a-dozen-san-francisco-startups/

======
gcheong
I clicked on the "sign-up" button without an e-mail address and still got at
"you're in the crawl!" message.

------
arram
I'll break out the beer pong table.

